# looking for nice cars



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

hi i am new to hobby talk and i am looking for new molds and bodys. i have a coupel 442 that are very sharp and looking for more like that


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Dragula gots stuff....*

John,

Call up drag! He gots stuff!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=217136

Click on the link above...this is CANDY MAN!

Bob...check out sell and swap section also...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Welcome.*

Here's a bunch of options. I'm sure I've forgotten some. Nothing says you have to buy from any of these, but this might give you an idea of what's around, prices, brands, etc. Happy Hunting! nd

http://www.ho-slot-cars.com/servlet/StoreFront
http://hoslotcarracing.com/
http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/
http://www.slotcarcentral.com/index.php
http://www.slotprospeedway.com/New Products.html
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
http://www.budshocars.com/
http://www.geocities.com/njhobby/
http://tsshobbies.com/
http://www.tjets.com/
http://www.dash-motorsports.com/
http://toyracecars.com/


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Nd, pretty much hit them all. I like Bud's H.O. prices are where they should be and Rob is a great guy to deal with. Check out autoworld slot cars on the web, they are currently manufacturing a good product that is reasonably priced, Bud's sells all their stuff at a better price, but you can see good pictures on th AW site. If you need something pm me I'll try to help out.
Welcome to the H.T slot forum,
Chris


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, welcome John!

Hang around here and you'll get to know who has what and for the most part the gang is pretty quick to respond to questions and finding new the stuff as well. It's a slot support group around here.

BTW: Recent intel has it that some dog pooped under yer track! Please join us for chat on weds or fri nights and we'll discuss the proper training of Bob...er I mean ..that dog!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Yes, welcome John!
> 
> Hang around here and you'll get to know who has what and for the most part the gang is pretty quick to respond to questions and finding new the stuff as well. It's a slot support group around here.
> 
> BTW: Recent intel has it that some dog pooped under yer track! Please join us for chat on weds or fri nights and we'll discuss the proper training of Bob...er I mean ..that dog!


Jebers Bill.. I thought we got all our gutter humour done.. lol...BTW working the docks tonight and all weekend.. gonna be fun fun fun.. I saw a pair of.....and a an....this was within 5 minutes of driving into one marina lol...


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Coach! DO NOT invite Bob to dinner. You bugged out early and missed the hilarious adventures of Bobzilla on his visit to hoJohn's pad.

C'mon Bob fess up. It's your story and I'm still LMAO!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Coach! DO NOT invite Bob to dinner. You bugged out early and missed the hilarious adventures of Bobzilla on his visit to hoJohn's pad.
> 
> C'mon Bob fess up. It's your story and I'm still LMAO!


This 

I Got to hear.. 

Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Welcome to Bob...zillas story time!*

Coach you should have stayed in chat a little longer,

Here is the story of a slot car get together at Johns (hojohn) recently: Well our Friend South Omaha Dave and I drove up to Johns house. In my pocket was my first casting that I made...a piece of (see pics below).





































Dave and I went out for a smoke and I pulled out the casting to show him & then just put it back in my pocket and we went back to racing slots.

Well John was digging out this huge tackle box from under his slot car table and his dogs were running all over the room. Dave motioned to my pocket and I set the (see pic.) on the floor behind him.

John turned around and saw the (see pic.) We were cracking up :lol::lol::lol: 

John then started shouting for his Wife to grab some paper towels to clean up her dogs mess....LOL Still laughing Dave said, "I'll pick it up" and then bent over and picked it up showing the white bottom on the (see pic.). Then John started laughing also...har 

John ended up trading me slots for the tackle box and we had a great time. Hope to get together again soon.

Bob...You been punked...zilla


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

BRP has some nice bodies.

*Bowman Racing Products* http://www.bat-jet.com/


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

bobhch said:


> Coach you should have stayed in chat a little longer,
> 
> Here is the story of a slot car get together at Johns (hojohn) recently: Well our Friend South Omaha Dave and I drove up to Johns house. In my pocket was my first casting that I made...a piece of (see pics below).
> 
> ...


Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are! LOL!!! :woohoo:

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Welcome!!!*

Welcome Hojohn!!! You hang around here and you'll find out a lot of stuff, sometimes more than you might want to know. It's a great bunch of slotheads willing to help out. I'm always getting new ideas from Hobby Talk, so lock on and enjoy!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hojohn,
Welcome, you have already been corrupted. Enjoy, you won't go wrong here!
:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

sorry so slow at responce. i got a new molding kit and have been trying to cast my own cars. thanks for all the info i will check it out thanks


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

yes you cant have bob over without putting down some papers for him to go on


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

what time on fridays


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

SuperFist said:


> BRP has some nice bodies.
> 
> *Bowman Racing Products* http://www.bat-jet.com/


nice stuff will be ordering soon


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Too Funny !!*



hojohn said:


> yes you cant have bob over without putting down some papers for him to go on


Remember, the more you feed _*"Bob...blames the dog and skip the corn...zilla"*_ the more he has to... errr... well you know. nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Phtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttth*

Phtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttth....excuse me!

Bob...got gas?...zilla


----------

